# Tank Cover/Lighting



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Do you have your tank cover under your lighting or are your bulbs open to the water for maximum light transmission?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Mine all sit on a piece of glass. I have AH retrofits for all my lighting. I am actually going to try to built a wooden box so I can use their reflectors for one of my 10 gls. That too, will sit on glass.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I have open top tanks to allow emergent growth. I suppose you would need a glass cover if the lights were real close to the water, but I got rid of my cover glasses ages ago.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

If you keep your lights close to the waters surface, you should use a glass top.

My lights are roughly 12" above the surface of the water, to allow emergent growth. Obivously no glass tops are used. The lights themselves are covered by acrylic shields, they are the Coralife Aqualight units.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

What's should the avg. length between the water and the lights be to provide maximum lighting?


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> What's should the avg. length between the water and the lights be to provide maximum lighting?


That's a great question Raul. The reason I started this post is I am going with a Coralife Aqualight and I will make shorter stand off feet similar to what they sell so my tank lid can just slide under the light instead of hinging up. There will be no glass under the lights then.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

IF you want maximum light penetration you would want the lights sitting directly on the glass.

However many of us find it easily within our means to provide more then enough light intensity, and therefore maximum efficiency is not required. 

The reason many people use no top and suspended lighting is to allow the plants to grow emersed and flower. This is the exact reason I do it. Love them flowers  

My local climate is not what you would call tropical up here in Vancouver BC Canada. Despite the fact I have an open top, I also have a 80% enclosed wood canopy upon which my lights sit. The sump also has a Automated topup system from Tunze to ensure Osmotic Balance. Evaporation is the downside of having an open top.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

No, I mean in a canopy...how high should it be from the water


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I prefer to leave atleast 12 inches between the lights and the surface of the water. Depending on your lights, that will dictate the hieght of your canopy.


----------

